# Remington Versa Max Shotgun



## SR Bird Boy (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone used the new remington Versa Max? I am thinking about a new shotgun but having trouble finding one of these to look at. Have read several things about them both good and bad but most of the reviews are at least a year old I am hoping that remington has worked out some of the new product bugs. Wondering how they would compare to other guns.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Oddly enough I've been researching this gun for the past several weeks.

It seems that like a lot new guns this one had it's issues in early models. However there is an ongoing 87 page thread on ShotgunWorld.com where a guy has documented all of this. In the end and with the models they are putting out now they seemed to have solved all the minor hiccups and have really put forth a solid shotgun for the first time in a long time.

I also found a guy named Bryan who obviously must have bought a lemon when they first came out or he's one of those Benelli Lover Trolls b/c he is all over the net with the same story. Don't get me wrong Benelli make some damn FINE Guns indeed but there are fan boys out there who straight up lie and belittle other Gun manufacturers. Pride maybe? Self assurance? Who knows? I've seen this first hand where a certain screen name would tell a similar story about a VersaMax breaking, yet the details would change with every Internet Magazine Comment section or forum I saw him on. This happened multiple times over really casting doubt on the validity of some of these so called true stories. Similar to this is this Bryan person. Almost every single Article I've read on the VersaMax....there's Bryan in the comment section copying and pasting his same story that starts out like this "I'm a HUGE Remington Fan.....BUT and then goes on to tell his story about the VersaMax. Not sure if it's true or what.

Anyway as I said above it seems now the newer models have been polished. However in that thread mentioned there are some tips on how to polish the gun up even more for faster more crisp running. Simple stuff no major re-construction or anything bizarre like that stuff that can be done to almost any gun. 

So after hours on in of researching the ins and outs of the VersaMax and reading some pretty strong reviews of some 3,000 to 17,000 shell Argentina Hunts without so much as a FTE or FTL, I’m buying one without a shadow of doubt. 
However only b/c it’s been out now for long enough to get those bugs worked out. 

As always the net is full of what you do and do not want to hear about any subject.

This information just like anything else written here or seen on the net is worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Hunted with a guy that bought a new one a couple weeks ago, third time out had it torn apart in the field because it wasn't chambering properly. (he wasnt using cheap shells either).


----------

